# 6x6 Gem Icosahedron puzzle



## Michael Womack (Jul 17, 2014)

Here is my finished 6x6 mod the 6x6 gem icosahedron http://imgur.com/a/6fFCB Also here is a video about it.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jul 17, 2014)

So beautiful...


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 17, 2014)

The puzzle looks really cool. But what is up with the audio?


----------



## RobertFontaine (Jul 17, 2014)

Neat idea but doesn't fit together terribly well. Nice prototype though.


----------



## benskoning (Jul 18, 2014)

I like it... I seems like a nice challenge.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 18, 2014)

benskoning said:


> I like it... I seems like a nice challenge.



Thanks.



RobertFontaine said:


> Neat idea but doesn't fit together terribly well. Nice prototype though.



Why do you say that?



Cubeologist said:


> The puzzle looks really cool. But what is up with the audio?



Thanks and I don't know what's wrong with it.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 18, 2014)

the picture of it when it was unstickered looked good, but some of the sides (like the first picture in the album) look silly and unfinished with that sticker scheme (imo). if you leave some parts unstickered you might want to spend more time working on those pieces so it looks better with stickers on (the gold side looks pretty rough).

ist a cool thing though I guess


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 18, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> the picture of it when it was unstickered looked good, but some of the sides (like the first picture in the album) look silly and unfinished with that sticker scheme (imo). if you leave some parts unstickered you might want to spend more time working on those pieces so it looks better with stickers on (the gold side looks pretty rough).
> 
> ist a cool thing though I guess



The unstickered parts are like that cause other parts will mover them when solving. Also why do you always seem to criticize allot of post in a bad negitive way Ben? Do you want to be banned again?


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 18, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> The unstickered parts are like that cause other parts will mover them when solving. Also why do you always seem to criticize allot of post in a bad negitive way Ben? Do you want to be banned again?



o ok I guess that makes sense

because constructive criticism is good


----------



## ClovisKoo (Jul 18, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> The unstickered parts are like that cause other parts will mover them when solving. Also why do you always seem to criticize allot of post in a bad negitive way Ben? Do you want to be banned again?



Imo that was more of constructive criticism rather than outright bashing it


----------



## stoic (Jul 18, 2014)

Cool mod Michael.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 18, 2014)

ellwd said:


> Cool mod Michael.



Thanks.


----------



## stoic (Jul 18, 2014)

Did you solve it yet?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 18, 2014)

ellwd said:


> Did you solve it yet?



I almost solved it. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itKCVPCocrc


----------

